# I think my tank is overcrowded



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

I think my tank is overcrowded,its about 100+(i forgot) gallons and good water quality and alot of fishes:

-30 cardinals
-3 lemon tetra
-6 torpedo barb
-6 ballon rams
-4 discus
-5 flying fox
-13 harlequins
-10 golden harlequins
-corydoras
-6 albino congo tetras
-2 congo tetras
-4 albino glowlight tetra
-4 glowlight tetra
-2 albino black tetra
-10 bamboo shrimps
-3 black phantom tetras
-6 hi-fin platy
-3 bleed heart tetras
-3 black scissors tail
(pictures below)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That is a lot of fish, but if all are healthy and happy, don't fix what not broke. Plants will help and most of those fish stay small. Keep an eye on the platy population, that seems the most likely potential trouble source. Hopefully the discus will snack on the fry and keep them in check (though you could send them to me, high-fins are nice, they just don't fit with the rest of your tank).


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

haha..thx man


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, check this out:
120:
10 Full Grown Discus
10 Phantom Tetras
8 Scissortail Rasboras
25 Cardinal Tetras
8 Asian Rummynose Tetras
20 Rummynose Tetras
15 Assorted Corey Cats
1 Full Grown Flying Fox
2 Full Grown Farwella Cats
1 5'' Clown Loach
And its a fully planted tank like yours and you know what? Its probably the most healthy tank I have ever had. I can't think of one thing thats died in almost a year.
I feel if your tank is well planted, the stocking rules go right out the window because the plants make more oxygen, take the Carbon monoxide, and the fish make the fertilizer.
dont even get me into my 72 gallon angelfish tank


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

i agree: don't fix whats not broke.... :fish:


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

hey tallonebball,i think your tank would look great,could u show me a picture of it? i would love to see it

and btw,i just found out that my tank is a 140gallon.LOL...just remembered few hours ago XD


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well you have 120 fish. That is probably overstocking it, but if the fish are healthy then don't fix it. Do you have really good filters on that?


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Just keep an eye on your pH, and other water quality indicators. It does appear to be a bit crowded looks wise. But if it is running well and they all appear to be healthy, don't worry too much. And when you set up your NEXT tank, you can split some out into it ;-)


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Some taller plants, such as Amazon sword might be nice. Also fish do grow, and if you're lucky, reproduce. At some point in time you may want to thin out your stock. Maybe the fish store would take some for credit, or if you have an aquarium club nearby, you could sell some, or give some to friends who are starting in the hobby.


----------

